# LCol(H) Kevin HUTCHINGS, KSt.J



## Nfld Sapper (7 Sep 2009)

Just came across this,


In Memoriam







HUTCHINGS, LCol(H) Kevin, KSt.J., 1946-2009: 

Passed peacefully away surrounded by family and friends on August 27, 2009, Kevin Hutchings, age 63 years. Leaving to mourn wife Dale (nee Fry), sons: Ian wife Krista and Jason, Mississauga, ON; sister, Emma Sheppard; mother-in-law Ena Butt; brother-in-law, Gary Fry (May); sister-in-law Alana Billard (John) East Pennant, N.S. as well as nieces, nephews and other relatives and friends. Resting at Carnell’s Funeral Home, 329 Freshwater Road with visitation on Saturday and Sunday from 2-4 & 7-9 p.m. Funeral service will take place on Monday, August 31, 2009 at 2:00 p.m. from the Anglican Cathedral of St. John the Baptist. Interment to follow at the Anglican Cemetery, Kenmount Road. Flowers gratefully accepted or donations in his memory may be made to a charity of one’s choice. To send a message of condolence or to sign the memorial guest book, please visit www.carnells.com


----------



## JasonHutchings (23 Jan 2010)

Thank you for posting this about my father...

JBH


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Jan 2010)

You're welcome Jason, and welcome to Milnet.ca


----------

